# Top Gear - USA ******* tour



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Completed all three of Top Gear (UK)'s cars from their Alabama Challenge. Hammond drives a Dodge Pickup, Clarkson a Camaro and James May's Cadillac. One challenge was to get across Alabama without being killed, but were to paint each other's car to get them shot. The Camaro is AMT was a painful experience, including a wrong interior bucket and other major issues. the Dodge is lil red express with resin bed and the caddy was a rebuilt model of the lowrider kit.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man, that is so funny. I remember watching that episode and thinking that these guys are gunna get into some very serious trouble...especially with those morons at the servo...truck load of idiots with guns...WTF!!!! I really do hope for the sake of humanity that the rest of their country is not like that!! If that happened here, the entire tactical response team would be there and cop choppers would fill the sky!! And the F#@%ing ungrateful lawyer wanting $20,000 'cos they "misrepresented" the year of the car that they donated to them??? What's with that?? What an unbelievable country...unbelievable for all the wrong reasons.....
(no offense intended to the Americans out there)...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiecylon said:


> ...I remember watching that episode and thinking that these guys are gunna get into some very serious trouble...especially with those morons at the servo...truck load of idiots with guns...WTF!!!! I really do hope for the sake of humanity that the rest of their country is not like that!! If that happened here, the entire tactical response team would be there and cop choppers would fill the sky!!...


Sadly, I'd guess any local law enforcement that responded to such a situation would probably gather the three hosts together and give them the old "What did you think was going to happen when you painted your cars like that and drove them through the south?" speech, and then attempt to charge them with "inciting a riot" or some such nonsense.



aussiecylon said:


> ...And the F#@%ing ungrateful lawyer wanting $20,000 'cos they "misrepresented" the year of the car that they donated to them??? What's with that?? What an unbelievable country...unbelievable for all the wrong reasons.....
> (no offense intended to the Americans out there)...


No offense taken (not by me, anyway). Most of the Americans I know find foolishness like this to be just as unbelievable and absurd as people in other countries do. America really isn't a bad place to live, but it sure is populated by a lot of stupid people.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

LOL nice! I remember watching that episode too, I thought for SURE one of them would at least get punched in the mouth if not shot for drivin' around in those jalopies with that crap sprayed on the sides. Well, they _did_ ASK for it... Well done on all three models they look like perfect replicas!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! I'm droolin, WHERE did you find the 80's Dodge Ram pick up? And what scale it is? Looks to be small, but I might be mistaken!

NICE work, on the models, I can't say, I'm familiar with the show, (I don't watch much TV), got way to much to do around the house and build in the shop, but thats just me keeping busy.....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is the segment that is the subject of this thread, for anyone who hasn't seen it. Whether the events happened as presented, were embellished by clever editing, or were outright faked has been the subject of much Internet discussion, but the three hosts and the show's producer insist it was all real.

By the way Aussiemuscle, nice work! I really enjoy it when modelers select subjects that are unusual, then do such a good job of re-creating them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> WHERE did you find the 80's Dodge Ram pick up?


This is the kit of Dodge i used is MPC lil red express with tray from Modelhaus and i updated it to a 80s model with a hand made grille and body work.


----------

